# Chickens and guineas eating weat grass!



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

Do ur guineas and chickens get along?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

There in 2 seperate coops!! I tried to put em together once and the guinea males were bullies!! My last flock I had I raised some guinea keets with them and they all got along fine!! These guineas were full grown when I got them!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

bufforphingtonbreeder189 said:


> Do ur guineas and chickens get along?


From what I've seen they do, but only when the chickens outnumber the guineas.


----------

